# Newspaper - is it safe?



## smiledreamlove (May 16, 2011)

_So Kuromi is almost 9weeks old and I've had her two weeks now... boy time is flying. Nevertheless, we're now at the stage where everything that can fit in her mouth is being tested in there! 

I read on here about giving her a cardboard box with shredded newspaper in it... to dig and play in... which is one of her favourite things. However, now the paper is far more interesting because she can pick it up in her mouth and run around with it trailing behind her. And that's really cute to watch her play with it... but she watched my naughty guinea pig (who shares the run for exercise when Kuromi is in her cage locked away... with her own box and paper - they only share a huge cardboard hidey box ) and my piggie was nibbling on the paper. Now Kuromi is trying to nibble on it too, she has paid more interest in it... she's not swallowing a lot of it... if much at all, its more a play thing at this stage... but if its not safe for her, I want to remove it before she expects it to be around like the good thing it is. Her litter is recycled paper pellets too... and I am worried that she'll get into nibbling on paper and try them... so far she hasn't but today she has been very productive in messing her cage and run about with paper and upstairs in the condo's cardboard roof she's yanked it down to make a cave... like I said everything is something to play with!!

So is it okay for her to have shredded newspaper? It sure does keep her entertained, but as a new bunny owner, I just want to make sure!

She is on good quality pellets and meadow hay and adlib of both in case you're wondering  

Thanks in advance!

_


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2011)

We've been using it for more than 8 years and no problems. The ink is soy based and the paper is just more fiber. Our bunnies love it. We have a couple of covered boxes and a really huge litter box that we fill to the top. One of our bunnies, Coal, loves to dig and tunnel under. Sometimes all you can see is the paper moving or her ears moving around in the pan like a sharks' fin in the water.


----------



## smiledreamlove (May 20, 2011)

Awesome, thank you for your reply! I haven't taken it from her as she's just so happy dragging her paper here, there and everywhere when playing, that I haven't had the heart to separate her from it... so glad to hear it's safe for her!!

That's really cute of coal also!


----------



## Marrie (May 20, 2011)

Ink is soy based on regular newspaper - but the glossy colored ads and such do not use soy ink, it is chemical based. So, just make sure you don't give her the sales papers with the glossy covers.


----------



## Yield (May 20, 2011)

[align=center]As everyone else said, normal newspaper (not the glossy ads) are safe! BUT- check your bunny sometimes =) When Sabriel had newspaper, he'd shred it and get little pieces in his eyes and he usually had a panic attack because it would impair his vision. XD


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 20, 2011)

Same with cardboard. If it has a photo quality picture it's plastic which is bad. Regular inked on letters and pictures are okay.


----------



## smiledreamlove (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I knew the glossy prints were chemical based, so I'd never let her near them... glad that regular newspaper and card are alright for her as they're her favourite things!!


----------

